# iPhone / iPad App "Watch On TV" Feature



## langley7953 (May 14, 2004)

I am interested in using the iPhone / iPad TIVO App to receive a TIVO stream at a *remote* location (away from the location where the TIVO Roamio unit is located) and then project / view the stream on a TV that is connected to the iPhone / iPad by an audio/video cable - Does the iPhone / iPad TIVO App support the devices audio/video out feature ?? Some Apps do and some don't - What TV's does the iPhone / iPad TIVO App "Watch On TV" feature allow the user to use - Specifically, does the "Watch On TV" feature allow the user to view the stream on a TV that is connected to the mobile device by an audio/video cable or only to a TV that is hooked up to the local home TV network where the TIVO Roamio unit is located - Thank you in advance for your response - Howard


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Normally the iOS app does not allow video out of any kind. TiVo specifically disabled it.

In the past, if you had a jailbroken device, you could enable it and make it work. This might still work - I haven't tried in a long time.

At the moment, iOS app version 3.51 has the debug menu enabled and you can turn on video out. They will probably fix this in the next release and turn it off again.

iOS devices support video out using a $49 HDMI dongle or you can play video wirelessly via AirPlay to an AppleTV or other device that can receive AirPlay signals.

In any case, the real answer is "no" but there are currently two unsupported methods to make it work.


When I want to watch my TiVo at a remote location, I use a Slingbox and either the iOS Slingbox app or a laptop to view the output of the TiVo.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

"Watch on TV" is supposed to get the TiVo that you have selected to use the TiVo app with to play that program--so it's really "Watch on TiVo" more than "Watch on TV" (except you watch the TiVo output using your TV). I believe this only works while at home.


----------



## Hiveranno (Jan 29, 2015)

The TiVo app doesn't allow for AirPlay streaming or for the HDMI connector to work, I havn't gone into the debug settings to test. but after contacting TiVo I was informed that streaming is not allowed because of copyright!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hiveranno said:


> The TiVo app doesn't allow for AirPlay streaming or for the HDMI connector to work, I havn't gone into the debug settings to test. but after contacting TiVo I was informed that streaming is not allowed because of copyright!


The debug section has a way to enable those features, but this app was likely released as a mistake and will probably be updated very soon to remove those options so I wouldn't count on them.


----------



## langley7953 (May 14, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Normally the iOS app does not allow video out of any kind. TiVo specifically disabled it.
> 
> In the past, if you had a jailbroken device, you could enable it and make it work. This might still work - I haven't tried in a long time.
> 
> ...


Small world - I am originally from Philadelphia but I have lived in the Metro Washington, DC area since 1976 - I am still a Philadelphia sports fan and sometimes go to the games in DC when some of the teams come into town - mostly the Phillies

So, in summary, the TIVO iPhone/iPad App does not normally support the devices audio/video out feature which means that you cannot normally mirror / project the TIVO stream from the device to a TV or any other HDMI display / monitor - I say normally because according to another post by "Dan" the TIVO iOS App has in its most current version a debug section within the TIVO App itself that allows the user to turn on the audio / video function but that said option was probably included by mistake and will probably be removed in a future update

I currently have Verizon FIOS and I also use a Slingbox to stream content from the FIOS DVR set top box to my Slingbox App on my iPhone and iPad when I am away from the house - Works great most all the time - The big advantage to the Slingbox is the ability to stream all content which includes protective (copyright) content that a programmer / provider doesn't want to be sent out over the internet to unintended recipients who could basically view its content free of charge! - Another big advantage of the Slingbox iPhone / iPad App is that it supports the devices audio / video out feature which means you can mirror / project the Slingbox stream from your device (iPhone / iPad) to your TV or display monitor - Quite often at work, we use the Slingbox App to stream content from my house to my iPhone which we then project onto a large TV so anyone can watch - The connection method that we currently use to connect and transfer the content to the TV is via a hardware cable type of connection as opposed to a wireless type of connection - Specifically, we use Apple's proprietary "Lightening Digital AV Adapter" which connects to the phone and HDMI cable which connects the adapter to the TV - I have actually never tried a wireless connection from the iPhone to the TV but that is next on my list

What to you mean by "a laptop to view the output of the TiVo" - Are you talking about a TIVO desktop App ??

I am still not sure what the TIVO iOS App "Watch On TV" feature does ??


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

langley7953 said:


> What to you mean by "a laptop to view the output of the TiVo" - Are you talking about a TIVO desktop App ??
> 
> I am still not sure what the TIVO iOS App "Watch On TV" feature does ??


I use the Slingplayer application on a computer to view my Slingbox. At work I just watch it on a desktop PC or a laptop. Either one can be connected to a monitor or TV if I want. On the road, I can use my iPhone, iPad or MacBook Air to watch the Slingplayer app.

There is no TiVo app for Windows/Mac.

The "watch on TV" button in the TiVo app just makes the host TiVo play the show on the TV connected to it. It has nothing to do with remote viewing.


----------

